
Ask HN: What Are You Afraid Of? - merciBien
I’m afraid the economy will collapse and we’ll be unable to educate the next generation.<p>What are your fears and how do you live with them?
======
johnward
The potential US civil war that is unfolding before our eyes.

------
billconan
climate change

